# Rahmengröße für ETS-X 70 16,5" od. 18"



## jazznova (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich will mir ein neuen Rahmen anschaffen und zwar den ETS-X 70  

Leider bin ich bíssel hin und her gerissen bzgl. der Rahmengröße,
ich schwanke zwischen 16,5" oder 18".

Hier mal meine technische Daten  :

Körperlänge: 172cm
Schrittweite: 78,5cm

wenn mehr Details gebraucht werden ....einfach sagen  

Vielleich könnt Ihr mir eure Erfahrungen sagen was das bessere ist


----------



## jazznova (1. Juli 2007)

Hmm,kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?
Rein rechnerich würde ja der 16,5" gerade so langen aber nachdem ich das hier mit den Sattelstützen gelesen habe bin ich doch vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (1. Juli 2007)

http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/technik01c.htm

nehm 18" , gruss


----------



## Tolpan76 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jazznova,

würde dir auch zum 18" raten. Bin mit 1,70 sogar noch ein Stück kleiner als du und fahre selber ein ETS-X in 18" (Bild im ETS-X Thread). Habe von der Größe her keine Probleme damit.  

Schonmal viel Spass mit deinem zukünftigen ETSX.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Xexano (2. Juli 2007)

jazznova schrieb:


> Hmm,kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?



Das liegt daran, weil du einen extra Thread dafür aufmachen musstest, statt ins ETSX-Thread zu posten...


----------



## jazznova (2. Juli 2007)

Vielen Danke erstmal für die Infos, ich werde dann wohl den 18´er nehmen. Passt auch besser von der Oberrohrlänge.

@Xexano:

schande über mein Haupt, nächstes mal werde ich in den ETSX Thread posten.


----------

